
Deal reached on $2T coronavirus stimulus bill - itronitron
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-03-24/congress-white-house-stimulus-deal-coronavirus
======
garmaine
Like many in the Bay Area, I don’t qualify for an economic stimulus check,
despite really needing it. Is it so hard to understand that someone’s 2018 tax
return might not reflect their current need or circumstances?

